# GoPro Roulette with P-51C Betty Jane...warts and all



## jimh (Dec 25, 2021)

Went through the archive and picked a random video to trim down and post. It's from a move flight from Jamestown to Penn Yan in P-51C Betty Jane. It includes the start up, take off, formation with the B-24, aerobatics instruction and couple low passes to landing. The audio from the cockpit drowns out the engine noise but it gives you a good idea of a typical day. Just for fun.

Jim

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 25, 2021)

Way cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2021)

Fantastic vid, Jim!

Good to see ya' on the forum, it's been a while!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2021)

Excellent Jim!


----------



## jimh (Dec 26, 2021)

Glad you guys like it! I've been lurking but my day job has turned in to a 6 day week marathon...not complaining though, Xmas season is over. Good to be back posting.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 1, 2022)

jimh said:


> Good to be back posting.



Great to see, Jim. Watching your clips is like being there in the cockpit with you. Kind'a special formating with the B-24, too.


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2022)

very cool


----------

